# Van Staal pliers... worth the buck?



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a chance to buy a pair of Van Staal titanium pliers for well under retail. I was just wondering if anyone here has owned or owns a pair currently and what is your opinion of them? Are they worth the money or not?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.thehulltruth.com/sportfishing-charters-forum/382701-van-staal-titanium-plier.html


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I almost afraid to admit that I own a pair! This topic brings out the worst in people and the owners get flamed like crazy on other sites.....geez.

I have the 7" large size and use them offshore and inlet fishing. Great quality, beautiful leather sheath and they feel like jewelry in your hands but are a bit heavy in your hand and on your belt. Mine are 6 years old and the cutters still cut great. If I'm careful, I can see having these for many many years.

IMO, the 6" stainless ones with rubber grips by Van Staal are more functional and feel better than the 6" titanium. The 5" titaniums are too small.

Hatch is coming out with a new plier called the Nomad...looks sick but $280!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

For anyone willing to spend the $ on a nice pair of pliers then do so by all means. I opted for the lighter, titanium knock off brand for about $100 less at the tackle shop. But, I'll admit that Im a little rough on tools at times and was afraid I would just destroy a nice set. If you take care of your stuff then they should be the last pair you ever have to buy..


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a pair of aleutecnos and a pair of the $35 tsunami cheapos. The Aleutecnos feel a lot better in the hand but don'treally do anything better than the cheapos and I'm afraid to lose them, unlike the cheapos. I usually find myself using the cheapos cuz its one less thing I need to disassemble, oil, wash etc at the end of the day...


----------



## Dukejb (Feb 26, 2014)

If you listen to the northeastern striper guys, no other pliers besides the VS titanium are worth having. Personally I'm quite happy with my Abels.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

$300+ for a pair of pliers? I love to use quality tools, and I have a lot of them, but I would never, even if I won the lottery, pay this much for pliers.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Titanium Pliers whats not cool about that? If I won the lottery I'd have a set as utensils for dinner guests.


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a pair of the VS 6" pliers. I love them. Light, strong and the cutters are sharp. Well worth the money imho. But im rough on tools and got tired of buying cheap pliers.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

> I almost afraid to admit that I own a pair!  This topic brings out the worst in people and the owners get flamed like crazy on other sites.....geez.
> 
> I have the 7" large size and use them offshore and inlet fishing.  Great quality, beautiful leather sheath and they feel like jewelry in your hands but are a bit heavy in your hand and on your belt.  Mine are 6 years old and the cutters still cut great.  If I'm careful, I can see having these for many many years.
> 
> ...


have a link for the hatch pliers?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> > I almost afraid to admit that I own a pair!  This topic brings out the worst in people and the owners get flamed like crazy on other sites.....geez.
> >
> > I have the 7" large size and use them offshore and inlet fishing.  Great quality, beautiful leather sheath and they feel like jewelry in your hands but are a bit heavy in your hand and on your belt.  Mine are 6 years old and the cutters still cut great.  If I'm careful, I can see having these for many many years.
> >
> ...


Scroll to page 30...they even have a bottle opener built in!

http://www.hatchoutdoors.com/Hatch_2014_AnglersAnnual.pdf


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

http://www.hatchoutdoors.com/Hatch_2014_AnglersAnnual.pdf

page 30-31

My errand monkey found it on google.


----------



## sm20cf (Apr 26, 2013)

I have a pair of the 6" VS's that were originally found on the bottom while diving a wreck. They are 12+ years old and still look and perform like brand new. Hopefully, I will never have to buy another pair of pliers.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> I have a pair of the 6" VS's that were originally found on the bottom while diving a wreck. They are 12+ years old and still look and perform like brand new. Hopefully, I will never have to buy another pair of pliers.


Gotta love those Sea Market finds!


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Never, in 10,000 Sundays would I spend that much on a pair of pliers. There are children starving in the world, after all. Several in your own hometown I'd bet  (WWJD?) I'm sure you could think of something just a wee bit more worthwhile to spend your money on, or better yet save it. Besides, $300 for a pair of pliers takes conspicuous consumption, pointless vanity and sheer douchebaggery to a whole new extreme, which is saying a lot in this forum. Besides, all the brand name BS gizmos in the world won't really put fish in the boat. The only reason a weekend warrior like this would spend that much on pliers is so he can impress his boyfriends at the ramp. "Easy breh, don't scratch my pretty gel coat. I need to see my reflection." Nah, if you gotta spend that $300 use it on gas and bait. You'll be much better served and there will be a little less consumerism in the world, which is always a good thing.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

> Never, in 10,000 Sundays would I spend that much on a pair of pliers. There are children starving in the world, after all. Several in your own hometown I'd bet  (WWJD?) I'm sure you could think of something just a wee bit more worthwhile to spend your money on, or better yet save it. Besides, $300 for a pair of pliers takes conspicuous consumption, pointless vanity and sheer douchebaggery to a whole new extreme, which is saying a lot in this forum. Besides, all the brand name BS gizmos in the world won't really put fish in the boat. The only reason a weekend warrior like this would spend that much on pliers is so he can impress his boyfriends at the ramp. "Easy breh, don't scratch my pretty gel coat. I need to see my reflection." Nah, if you gotta spend that $300 use it on gas and bait. You'll be much better served and there will be a little less consumerism in the world, which is always a good thing.


Thanks for trolling my thread and adding nonsense input. This thread was made asking people who OWN/OWNED a pair of Van Staal pliers if they are worth the money. You just went on a paragraph long rambling session that had nothing to do with the subject we are discussing. What do you care how someone spend's their money?


----------



## sm20cf (Apr 26, 2013)

> Never, in 10,000 Sundays would I spend that much on a pair of pliers. There are children starving in the world, after all. Several in your own hometown I'd bet  (WWJD?) I'm sure you could think of something just a wee bit more worthwhile to spend your money on, or better yet save it. Besides, $300 for a pair of pliers takes conspicuous consumption, pointless vanity and sheer douchebaggery to a whole new extreme, which is saying a lot in this forum. Besides, all the brand name BS gizmos in the world won't really put fish in the boat. The only reason a weekend warrior like this would spend that much on pliers is so he can impress his boyfriends at the ramp. "Easy breh, don't scratch my pretty gel coat. I need to see my reflection." Nah, if you gotta spend that $300 use it on gas and bait. You'll be much better served and there will be a little less consumerism in the world, which is always a good thing.


[email protected]


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

There may be a "[email protected]$$" in this thread, but it aint' Satori skiff.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

[smiley=1-boxing2.gif]>


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

I gotta admit, I feel guilty for even buying a nice pair of Schmid's with all the pliers I have laying around asking to be abused for free.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I bought a set of Rline anodized aluminum ones two years ago, fully expecting to destroy them. But even with my abuse they are still kicking. If I was positive I wouldn't lose them, I'd buy a set of the VS. But It would make me seasick if I dunked them, and I've never been seasick! Lol

Andy


----------



## rsm13 (May 19, 2013)

> Never, in 10,000 Sundays would I spend that much on a pair of pliers. There are children starving in the world, after all. Several in your own hometown I'd bet  (WWJD?) I'm sure you could think of something just a wee bit more worthwhile to spend your money on, or better yet save it. Besides, $300 for a pair of pliers takes conspicuous consumption, pointless vanity and sheer douchebaggery to a whole new extreme, which is saying a lot in this forum. Besides, all the brand name BS gizmos in the world won't really put fish in the boat. The only reason a weekend warrior like this would spend that much on pliers is so he can impress his boyfriends at the ramp. "Easy breh, don't scratch my pretty gel coat. I need to see my reflection." Nah, if you gotta spend that $300 use it on gas and bait. You'll be much better served and there will be a little less consumerism in the world, which is always a good thing.


Sounds like somebody is pissed they didn't get a pair of Van Staals for Christmas.


----------



## PLAYIN_HOOKY (Nov 12, 2013)

> Never, in 10,000 Sundays would I spend that much on a pair of pliers. There are children starving in the world, after all. Several in your own hometown I'd bet  (WWJD?) I'm sure you could think of something just a wee bit more worthwhile to spend your money on, or better yet save it. Besides, $300 for a pair of pliers takes conspicuous consumption, pointless vanity and sheer douchebaggery to a whole new extreme, which is saying a lot in this forum. Besides, all the brand name BS gizmos in the world won't really put fish in the boat. The only reason a weekend warrior like this would spend that much on pliers is so he can impress his boyfriends at the ramp. "Easy breh, don't scratch my pretty gel coat. I need to see my reflection." Nah, if you gotta spend that $300 use it on gas and bait. You'll be much better served and there will be a little less consumerism in the world, which is always a good thing.


Totally agree ....


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Pline or Rline? I bought a pair of Plines used on ebay for 15.00 and they work great. I just took out the spring that hold them open as I don't like that feature.



> I bought a set of Rline anodized aluminum ones two years ago, fully expecting to destroy them. But even with my abuse they are still kicking. If I was positive I wouldn't lose them, I'd buy a set of the VS. But It would make me seasick if I dunked them, and I've never been seasick! Lol
> 
> Andy


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

People drink bottles of wine that cost more than these pliers so I'm not going to hate on someone with expensive tastes or an eye for the high end. 


HOWEVER... I just can't justify it when an aluminum pair has 99% of the functionality. I'm using a cheapo aluminum pair from Calcutta that never get washed and are always treated like a redheaded stepchild and they are fantastic. I could probably buy 20 pairs for what the VS ones would cost and I won't cry if I drop them overboard.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

> Never, in 10,000 Sundays would I spend that much on a pair of pliers. There are children starving in the world, after all. Several in your own hometown I'd bet  (WWJD?) I'm sure you could think of something just a wee bit more worthwhile to spend your money on, or better yet save it. Besides, $300 for a pair of pliers takes conspicuous consumption, pointless vanity and sheer douchebaggery to a whole new extreme, which is saying a lot in this forum. Besides, all the brand name BS gizmos in the world won't really put fish in the boat. The only reason a weekend warrior like this would spend that much on pliers is so he can impress his boyfriends at the ramp. "Easy breh, don't scratch my pretty gel coat. I need to see my reflection." Nah, if you gotta spend that $300 use it on gas and bait. You'll be much better served and there will be a little less consumerism in the world, which is always a good thing.


I'm buying 2 in opposition to the cheap party one to pick my nose hairs and one to ware around my white collar neck.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Never, in 10,000 Sundays would I spend that much on a pair of pliers. There are children starving in the world, after all. Several in your own hometown I'd bet  (WWJD?) I'm sure you could think of something just a wee bit more worthwhile to spend your money on, or better yet save it. Besides, $300 for a pair of pliers takes conspicuous consumption, pointless vanity and sheer douchebaggery to a whole new extreme, which is saying a lot in this forum. Besides, all the brand name BS gizmos in the world won't really put fish in the boat. The only reason a weekend warrior like this would spend that much on pliers is so he can impress his boyfriends at the ramp. "Easy breh, don't scratch my pretty gel coat. I need to see my reflection." Nah, if you gotta spend that $300 use it on gas and bait. You'll be much better served and there will be a little less consumerism in the world, which is always a good thing.


See what I mean Fishing4reds....I warned you a few posts ago this would happen.  This topic brings out every whack job in the world.  Maybe certain people are saving the $ for some more PVC mods to their tin boat?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

"See what I mean Fishing4reds....I warned you a few posts ago this would happen.  This topic brings out every whack job in the world.  Maybe certain people are saving the $ for some more PVC mods to their tin boat?"[/quote]

> [smiley=dighole.gif]


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

> > Never, in 10,000 Sundays would I spend that much on a pair of pliers. There are children starving in the world, after all. Several in your own hometown I'd bet  (WWJD?) I'm sure you could think of something just a wee bit more worthwhile to spend your money on, or better yet save it. Besides, $300 for a pair of pliers takes conspicuous consumption, pointless vanity and sheer douchebaggery to a whole new extreme, which is saying a lot in this forum. Besides, all the brand name BS gizmos in the world won't really put fish in the boat. The only reason a weekend warrior like this would spend that much on pliers is so he can impress his boyfriends at the ramp. "Easy breh, don't scratch my pretty gel coat. I need to see my reflection." Nah, if you gotta spend that $300 use it on gas and bait. You'll be much better served and there will be a little less consumerism in the world, which is always a good thing.
> 
> 
> See what I mean Fishing4reds....I warned you a few posts ago this would happen.  This topic brings out every whack job in the world.  Maybe certain people are saving the $ for some more PVC mods to their tin boat?



I'm gonna start selling bamboo push poles to buy some good pliers.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

> > Never, in 10,000 Sundays would I spend that much on a pair of pliers. There are children starving in the world, after all. Several in your own hometown I'd bet  (WWJD?) I'm sure you could think of something just a wee bit more worthwhile to spend your money on, or better yet save it. Besides, $300 for a pair of pliers takes conspicuous consumption, pointless vanity and sheer douchebaggery to a whole new extreme, which is saying a lot in this forum. Besides, all the brand name BS gizmos in the world won't really put fish in the boat. The only reason a weekend warrior like this would spend that much on pliers is so he can impress his boyfriends at the ramp. "Easy breh, don't scratch my pretty gel coat. I need to see my reflection." Nah, if you gotta spend that $300 use it on gas and bait. You'll be much better served and there will be a little less consumerism in the world, which is always a good thing.
> 
> 
> See what I mean Fishing4reds....I warned you a few posts ago this would happen.  This topic brings out every whack job in the world.  Maybe certain people are saving the $ for some more PVC mods to their tin boat?



Amen to that. You would think 300.00 is some of these people's life savings by listening to them. I was going to talk about Shimano Stella reels next but god forbid lol. I think maybe 3 people responded that actually had Van Staal pliers. My new Van Staal pliers should be here today. I just checked the shipping confirmation. I better start saving for my next toy :


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I would love a pair of Titanium Van Staal's.   I have the red aluminum ones from Academy that a portion of the proceeds go to the CCA.  I broke the line cutters trying to cut a hook off that I got stuck in my nice rain coat.  Now I have a hole in my rain coat and broken pliers.

[smiley=frustrate2.gif]


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the love  No trolling here. The haters' attitudes actually proved my point for me. Typical S.FL, rich kid, frat boy, d-bags as I knew they would most likely be  Sure I use a tinnie, PVC and bamboo, as have many others here n the forums, but I can put the fish in the boat just as well as anyone and I built it all myself. Did you? Oh and she's paid for. Is yours? 

I don't need to own the pliers as there are no fishing pliers on Earth worth $300. NONE! Pliers don't put the fish in the boat anymore than red paint makes a car faster, not even fancy Titanium ones. Besides, surely there's a happy medium, say $100 for some nice pliers, $100 for the bank and $100 for the starving kids, that way everyone wins, no? 

Oh, and sorry if I'm not rich "enough" and still think that $300 is still a fair chuck of change in this day and age :/ After all, a penny saved is a penny earned. I guess I was right about the conspicuous consumption after all, now wasn't I?

Now you ladies get out there and buff those shiny, blemish free hulls so you can look at your pretty little reflections and wax your fancy poles  

cheers!


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I like the Van Staals but I'm a little broke at the moment. Anybody seen the 3-tand line. I was told it was started by the same guy that started Van Staal, but I don't know about that. 

I do own a pair and the cutters are very good. They were about 70.00 dollars still not cheap. But I wanted something l could carry in my shorts and would be light when I walk the beach. 

http://3-tand.com/fishing_pliers_plus.html


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

For the record, this is what a REAL fisherMAN looks like. 



He fishes for a living and to feed his family. The rest of us, myself included, are fisherBOYS at best. 

Oh wait, he doesn't have a kevlar hull, $300 Titanium pliers and has he's using a bamboo push pole. Never mind, he's an asshole too, right?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Thanks for all the love  No trolling here. The haters' attitudes actually proved my point for me. Typical S.FL, rich kid, frat boy, d-bags as I knew they would most likely be  Sure I use a tinnie, PVC and bamboo, as have many others here n the forums, but I can put the fish in the boat just as well as anyone and I built it all myself. Did you? Oh and she's paid for. Is yours?
> 
> I don't need to own the pliers as there are no fishing pliers on Earth worth $300. NONE! Pliers don't put the fish in the boat anymore than red paint makes a car faster, not even fancy Titanium ones. Besides, surely there's a happy medium, say $100 for some nice pliers, $100 for the bank and $100 for the starving kids, that way everyone wins, no?
> 
> ...


Jesus, is that you??? Judgement has been rendered everyone.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just let it go Satori.. Just a pair of damn pliers


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> Thanks for all the love  No trolling here. The haters' attitudes actually proved my point for me. Typical S.FL, rich kid, frat boy, d-bags as I knew they would most likely be  Sure I use a tinnie, PVC and bamboo, as have many others here n the forums, but I can put the fish in the boat just as well as anyone and I built it all myself. Did you? Oh and she's paid for. Is yours?
> 
> I don't need to own the pliers as there are no fishing pliers on Earth worth $300. NONE! Pliers don't put the fish in the boat anymore than red paint makes a car faster, not even fancy Titanium ones. Besides, surely there's a happy medium, say $100 for some nice pliers, $100 for the bank and $100 for the starving kids, that way everyone wins, no?
> 
> ...



Nice! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> [smiley=1-boxing2.gif]>



TIVO!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Gen. "Why did he get promoted"?

Col. "He looks good in unifrom".

Gen. "Can he do the job"?

Col. "He looks good in uniform".

[smiley=stirthepot.gif]


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

.[smiley=1-sobored.gif]


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

I was going to give to charity for tax time, but now I'm going to get a pair of VS!
Thanks Satori!!!


----------



## rsm13 (May 19, 2013)

> Thanks for all the love  No trolling here. The haters' attitudes actually proved my point for me. Typical S.FL, rich kid, frat boy, d-bags as I knew they would most likely be  Sure I use a tinnie, PVC and bamboo, as have many others here n the forums, but I can put the fish in the boat just as well as anyone and I built it all myself. Did you? Oh and she's paid for. Is yours?
> 
> I don't need to own the pliers as there are no fishing pliers on Earth worth $300. NONE! Pliers don't put the fish in the boat anymore than red paint makes a car faster, not even fancy Titanium ones. Besides, surely there's a happy medium, say $100 for some nice pliers, $100 for the bank and $100 for the starving kids, that way everyone wins, no?
> 
> ...


Wow...you seem REALLY angry about a set of pliers. I guess you feel the same way about someone who buys a HB or ECC? No one NEEDS to spend that much money on a skiff....there are starving children out there after all. A jon boat will catch just as many fish, right?  

Your argument reeks of jealousy and anger. Perhaps you should sell your boat and give the proceeds to UNICEF...after all you dont NEED to fish do you? Even if the money could you make off of your fishing habit could feed 1 starving child wouldnt it be worth it? Priorities man, priorities.


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

You should see what he thinks of people with power poles.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

> You should see what he thinks of people with power poles.



Lmao! I just spit coke all over my keyboard. ;D


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

Satori, someone has to keep the economy going, if the people with money didn't spend it this country would really be in the crapper. If it wasn't for people with money to spend I would not have a job!

Then I couldn't buy chit I don't need


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Some folks can be successful at not just flats fishing, but their job too, in fact, successful enough to buy a pair of titanium pliers and sleep at night. Coming off the chain about how peeps spend their money is a classic inferiority complex, if they stood outside themselves they would see the reason they don't have a HB or ECC is not because their over hyped garbage, but because they can not obtain one.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

you forgot this [smiley=1-sillyface.gif]


----------



## Jason_Diaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes I have a pair and yes they are worth it! Cut braid like butter, single strand and any mono. Had many cheap pairs and over them rusting/corroding and dull cutters. It's your money spend it however you want, one of the great things about living in a free country! (Well semi-free)


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

> Yes I have a pair and yes they are worth it! Cut braid like butter, single strand and any mono. Had many cheap pairs and over them rusting/corroding and dull cutters. It's your money spend it however you want, one of the great things about living in a free country! (Well semi-free)


I dont always buy Van Staal pliers.... but when I do.......

I clear it with Satori Skiff first.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

He's a colorful character for sure. I like em. He's got a valid point, just comes across a little harsh in expressing it. 

The giving/donation talk is certainly bullspit.


----------



## Brad_M (Mar 6, 2014)

I spent $300 on my bar tab last night....Woulda bought a pair of VS pliers, but I already have a pair. I paid cash for my Pathfinder and all my gear too, even the Tahoe LTZ I tow with...Good thing McDonalds is paying 14 bucks an hour now. I do not own a Power Pole, but that's easily offset with a Stella, right?


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

> I spent $300 on my bar tab last night....Woulda bought a pair of VS pliers, but I already have a pair.


All you have left to do now is tackle that pesky alcoholism  .

Seriously, this thread made me go out and buy several pairs of Van Staal pliers for some of the starving local kids wandering around my neighborhood...

FWIW, I have relatively nice gear now but I caught more fish as a googan. _Without_ a boat, not sure what that's all about... :-/


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

It is amazing that we use to be fine w/ Sargents in two sizes for around $20 and now we are jonesing for $300 pliers.

We are upside down somewhere


----------



## rsm13 (May 19, 2013)

> He's a colorful character for sure.  I like em.  He's got a valid point, just comes across a little harsh in expressing it.
> 
> The giving/donation talk is certainly bullspit.


I am trying to figure out what his valid point is..........because his premise is garbage. Just because he doesnt think a pair of pliers is worth the coin he makes value judgements on others based on some moral superiority.

Total caca.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

[/quote]
I am trying to figure out what his valid point is..........because his premise is garbage. Just because he doesnt think a pair of pliers is worth the coin he makes value judgements on others based on some moral superiority.

Total caca.[/quote]

Somehow that does not surprise me...... [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have been reading this and now its up to 4 pages of everyone crowing about their supper pliers 

Mine are from China it says 420 Stainless Steel I have had them a long time. The rubber coating on the handles came off because I got it too close to some plastic lures. It still cuts line has a split ring holder/spreader on the end. I have had it for years and still use it. Can't tell you what I paid for it but I am sure it was under $50..I am cheap


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

[smiley=popcorn2.gif]  Getting good!


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

[smiley=argue.gif]
Wow - I can't believe a thread about pliers is still on the top of the pile after this many days. So what the hell, I'll give my two cents. They are worth what someone is willing to pay for them. I myself can't see the value in it when there are so many other quality options, likely just as good or better, for less. But, those of us who have studied/worked in marketing and consumer behavior realize the draw something like this can have for people goes much deeper than function. And, while I am not guilty of desiring the $300 pliers (they are just pliers...) I am very much guilty of forking out big bucks for other things that would seem just as frivolous if not more so. To each their own and long live capitalism - it is the American way!


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

I am trying to figure out what his valid point is..........because his premise is garbage. Just because he doesnt think a pair of pliers is worth the coin he makes value judgements on others based on some moral superiority.

Total caca.[/quote]

Somehow that does not surprise me...... [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]
[/quote]

Googanism. Thank god it's not contagious.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

this is what i use.......



now i dont know much about pliers....but i did sleep in a hells bay last night !


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a pair. How I ended up with them is a funny story. My girlfriend was Christmas shopping and went into a local shop I drag her to from time to time. She asked the guy working "what is one thing every fisherman wants but will probably never buy for himself?" She left with a pair of Van Staals...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> this is what i use.......
> 
> 
> 
> now i dont know much about pliers....but i did sleep in a hells bay last night !



Was it yours? ;D


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

I new I missing something. Plier holders. Any reccomendations on where to moun those? Or should I get a fanny pack. Where's your link for those???


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> [smiley=boohoo.gif] 

We are not having fun till were bleeding!

[smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ha what's Bretts sig?
"Its all $ hits and giggles until someone giggles and $ hits"
Hey, if you worked an honest job for your cash, its yours to spend as y ou see fit
I see both sides of the argument though
<-- grew up poor :'(


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Very entertaining reading in between Sweet 16 hoops games! (Go Blue!)

Hey, I'm looking for some $500 pliers. Any recommendations?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Very entertaining reading in between Sweet 16 hoops games! (Go Blue!)
> 
> Hey, I'm looking for some $500 pliers. Any recommendations?


The new "gold plated" VS.. Oh wait, they're $1500.. Go Blue!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://store.guidessecret.com/guides-secret-pliers/


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Van Staals are the best pliers to lip a Goliath grouper with.

Joking aside they are nice pliers, well worth the price. Cheaper than a IPhone and much better quality.


----------

